# Teens these days.



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

So I guess some 16 year old teen from the U.K. wants a sex change. He thinks that if he puts his mom's lipstick on and dresses like a girl he should have his pee-pee cut off. I think it's ridiculous. He's obviously not in the right state of mind. He's in what's called the "moment." Once he's out of it he's going to regret it. I think another troubling part is gay activists are going to get in it. They are going to use him as a way to fight "the power." To most of them it's not about what's best for this kid, it's about what's best for the "Cause." 

The two things that bug me about this are:

1) He's sixteen years old. We all know teenagers are stupid and view themselves as infallible. This kid is going to get a rude awaking. 

2) Gay activists will probably support this kid, but for the wrong reasons. They will view it as a weapon.

Link: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfmoms/detail?entry_id=56022

You know a patient man is a wise man, Bradley.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2010)

I myself am a teenager and I think people should choose what they want to do but that is rediculous. At least wait until your old enough to actually know what the hell ya want.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

He should be required to wait until he's at least an adult before he is allowed to do something like that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh well.
It'll be his her its regret later.
Kind of like getting that tattoo of your girlfriend's/boyfriend's name.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

UGH gay activists...do not get me started.
if it isn't THEM it's the feminists.

people can never do anything for a good cause anymore...

JUST LEAVE THE KID ALONE he's a MINOR...he shouldn't be allowed to even make any sort of decision like that until he's 18. e___e;

^my opinion.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2010)

hamstar said:


> ^my opinion.



I'm glad you pointed that out, wouldn't want anyone getting confused and thinking it was the opinion of someone else.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a creepy kid and I think I had too big of an ego because I thought I would be a hot girl =p so I was stupider when I was younger.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm glad you pointed that out, wouldn't want anyone getting confused and thinking it was the opinion of someone else.



ikr.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

So I would just tell this kid to wait until he's oh... MATURE.  And then see if he wants his wiener chopped.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I was a creepy kid and I think I had too big of an ego because I thought I would be a hot girl =p so I was stupider when I was younger.


Oh god he's back again...

I wonder if you can reverse a sex change.
If you can't, life's pretty much gonna suck for that person if they later find out they were just going through a phase.
And gay activists are usually annoying. Always finding "persecution" where it doesn't exist.
Like in Avatar.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

If so then,  then it's Alright.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know why everyone banks on the "wait until he's not a minor" excuse,
considering that even 18+ year-olds can be stupid and regret shit they did at that age, later in life.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't know why everyone banks on the "wait until he's not a minor" excuse,
> considering that even 18+ year-olds can be stupid and regret shit they did at that age, later in life.



I guess that's true..but even so they are considered an "adult" when they are 18 so..whatever they do, that's on THEM. When they are young and they do stupid things like that, the parents are blamed for it forever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

hamstar said:


> I guess that's true..but even so they are considered an "adult" when they are 18 so..whatever they do, that's on THEM. When they are young and they do stupid things like that, the parents are blamed for it forever.


That's part of why society as a whole needs to stop excusing children (or teenagers) for being the sadistic or moronics little shits they are, and stop trying to put a blame on the parents, instead.

Because what controlling kind of parent that's ALWAYS following you and ALWAYS peeking at you behind your back, is looked highly upon?
I don't think any, unless you're asking super strict religious types.
But at the same time, it's OBVIOUSLY the parents' fault that kids are being kids.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's part of why society as a whole needs to stop excusing children (or teenagers) for being the sadistic or moronics little shits they are, and stop trying to put a blame on the parents, instead.
> 
> Because what controlling kind of parent that's ALWAYS following you and ALWAYS peeking at you behind your back, is looked highly upon?
> I don't think any, unless you're asking super strict religious types.
> But at the same time, it's OBVIOUSLY the parents' fault that kids are being kids.


True.
Just like it's the televisions fault that kids aren't going outside.
Or video games fault for turning kids violent because they started playing them at a young age.
Or rap musics fault for destroying their sense of musicality with it's awfulness. 

A note to parents.
It's your fault for not monitoring them on these things. Not the the companies fault for putting them there.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait... whatever happened to the outside not being as important as the inside?
If it's on the inside that counts, why bother with your outside?

Fucking hypocritical pussies... no pun intended.

Besides, even if he did get it now, he'll end up regretting it then his parents will be badmouthed for it for letting him do it in the first place. Because we all know no one can remember anything anymore.

If he wants it cut off so bad... all I need is a knife, sleeping pills, and a white room for 6 seconds...

Honestly, I hate activists, all of them. If you're a straight white guy then you automatically persecute anyone you see - that's the mentality of activists these days.

Kid, take it from someone who wanted to be male at one point... don't do it, don't think it, don't ask for it.
Even if you feel you were born in the wrong body, that's the body you got stuck with it. Man up, again no pun, and deal with it.
At least until you're 18 and can pay for it by yourself. And even then, _really_ think about it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish i was a girl, everyday

but i don't need a sex change cause i like the ladies,  and i don't trust doctors, and i don't really want to be a girl


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

He should have to see a very good psychologist, doctor, meet with many post op trannies, and then go from there.

Starting young means he'll not be as mature of a man when he gets it done.  Less body hair, less mainly features, and such.  I guess I just have a problem seeing someone chop off their penis unless they are really serious about it.  I know some find that it's not what they wanted, but yeah.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Wait, wait, wait... whatever happened to the outside not being as important as the inside?
> If it's on the inside that counts, why bother with your outside?
> 
> Fucking hypocritical pussies... no pun intended.
> ...


 
He wants to break that record so bad, and like I said, he's not thinking right.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

While I agree with your point, I'm a little pissed that you refer to ALL teenagers that way. If I had not seen that I would have said, yes I agree"
 then happily traveled on my way.

The reason this ticks me off is the fact that you refer to all teenagers, that I have already stated, but this is why. There are some of us out there that can blow the lid off any adult that tries to say we are dumb. In that fact some teenagers are smarter than most adults. I'd say your one of those who could be dumber than me. 

Also you can't say that some of us are immature. My group of friends and I are NOT immature in the slightest, but talk about politics and the world around us as we see it. Now to a point, I agree with your decision on teenagers, but do NOT go saying it is all of them.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> While I agree with your point, I'm a little pissed that you refer to ALL teenagers that way. If I had not seen that I would have said, yes I agree"
> then happily traveled on my way.
> 
> The reason this ticks me off is the fact that you refer to all teenagers, that I have already stated, but this is why. There are some of us out there that can blow the lid off any adult that tries to say we are dumb. In that fact some teenagers are smarter than most adults. I'd say your one of those who could be dumber than me.
> ...



No one said EVERY SINGLE teenager is this way. There are certainly exceptions. Calm down little one. c;


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> 1) He's sixteen years old. We all know teenagers are stupid and view themselves as infallible. This kid is going to get a rude awaking.



Oi.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> While I agree with your point, I'm a little pissed that you refer to ALL teenagers that way. If I had not seen that I would have said, yes I agree"
> then happily traveled on my way.
> 
> The reason this ticks me off is the fact that you refer to all teenagers, that I have already stated, but this is why. There are some of us out there that can blow the lid off any adult that tries to say we are dumb. In that fact some teenagers are smarter than most adults. I'd say your one of those who could be dumber than me.
> ...


 
Thank you for proving my point.

A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult.



...
Right, because anyone who's ever taken offence to something is stupid.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> ...
> Right, because anyone who's ever taken offence to something is stupid.


 
No, letting your anger get a head of you is.


----------



## Bir (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> While I agree with your point, I'm a little pissed that you refer to ALL teenagers that way. If I had not seen that I would have said, yes I agree"
> then happily traveled on my way.
> 
> The reason this ticks me off is the fact that you refer to all teenagers, that I have already stated, but this is why. There are some of us out there that can blow the lid off any adult that tries to say we are dumb. In that fact some teenagers are smarter than most adults. I'd say your one of those who could be dumber than me.
> ...



It doesn't matter how "mature" you act. A decision is a decision, and any straight-A, politic-talking, philosophising teenager can make the wrong decision just as much as a stupid one can.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, letting your anger get a head of you is.



Now your logic says emotions are for idiots.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult.




No, a smart man comes out and says what he thinks, then goes and fixes it. That means I have to kill you.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Bir said:


> It doesn't matter how "mature" you act. A decision is a decision, and any straight-A, politic-talking, philosophising teenager can make the wrong decision just as much as a stupid one can.


That is true, but the chances of it are less.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Now your logic says emotions are for idiots.


 
You're being irrational. Clam down, Dass.



blackedsoul said:


> No, a smart man comes out and says what he thinks, then goes and fixes it. That means I have to kill you.


 
That's a death threat. Yet again proving my point.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're being irrational. Clam down, Dass.



From what I got out of it, that's kinda what you said. O.O HITLER.... thank god I'm not Jewish.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're being irrational. Clam down, Dass.



No, this is being irrational.


			
				LongName said:
			
		

> That's a death threat. Yet again proving my point.



Don't you know a hyperbole when you see it?


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> From what I got out of it, that's kinda what you said. O.O HITLER.... thank god I'm not Jewish.



Stop calling people Hitler, it isn't nice :I


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, this is being irrational.


 
Comeing from the guy who thinks all right-wing people are Nazis. 




> Don't you know a hyperbole when you see it?


 
I know a death threat when I see one.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

hamstar said:


> Stop calling people Hitler, it isn't nice :I


Say what you want, but Germany cam out of WWII as a much more prosperous nation, coincidence?  I think not


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Comeing from the guy who thinks all right-wing people are Nazis.



I'm sorry, I what now?

No, I just hate the type who would have a bumper sticker saying


			
				Some random Tory said:
			
		

> I hear you voted Liberal
> Still stuck on stupid, eh?


(has actually seen that)

That and every Conservative argument I've ever heard has been either "But we has less of teh ebil taxes!" or ad-hominem attacks (see above)


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2010)

godwin strikes again


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're being irrational. Clam down, Dass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a death threat. Yet again proving my point.



Yet again, proving how stupid and illogical you are. I feel sorry for your parents. You must have been a hell of a teen to raise. Philosophy will do you good young grasshopper.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2010)

ITT:
Men remain relatively rational about the situation.
Gay men get angered about this child "not being able to express his inner self, a she".
Women get angered about this child "not being able to express his inner self, a she".
Then Vaelarsa is the only woman who shows rationality... Again.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone needs to show him this clip.  (Skip to 0:50)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm sorry, I what now?
> 
> No, I just hate the type who would have a bumper sticker saying
> 
> ...


 
Oh cry me a river. You act like an angery kid and I'll call you on it. You have a problem suppressing your irrationality. Not my fualt you get upset over internet text.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh cry me a river. You act like an angery kid and I'll call you on it. You have a problem suppressing your irrationality. Not my fualt you get upset over internet text.



Again, what?

I'm not angry, you vacuous illogical git!

I am now, but I wasn't then!


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> ITT:
> Men remain relatively rational about the situation.
> Gay men get angered about this child "not being able to express his inner self, a she".
> Women get angered about this child "not being able to express his inner self, a she".
> Then Vaelarsa is the only woman who shows rationality... Again.




I thought I was being rational too.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yet again, proving how stupid and illogical you are. I feel sorry for your parents. You must have been a hell of a teen to raise. Philosophy will do you good young grasshopper.


 
Pissy teenager angery at my opinion. Rage more.



Dass said:


> Again, what?
> 
> I'm not angry, you vacuous illogical git!
> 
> I am now, but I wasn't then!


 
Yeah, uh huh. I bet.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh cry me a river. You act like an angery kid and I'll call you on it. You have a problem suppressing your irrationality. Not my fualt you get upset over internet text.



Wow. And you call yourself better than teens. You can't even spell right!
Its spelled Angry and Fault. oh and Cry me a river is very logical... I think I rest my case.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pissy teenager angery at my opinion. Rage more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, uh huh. I bet.


Once again, its spelled Angry....
Oh and people have a word for you, its called asshole. I say that with no anger but instead steady longing for you to learn.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Wow. And you call yourself better than teens. You can't even spell right!
> Its spelled Angry and Fault. oh and Cry me a river is very logical... I think I rest my case.


 
I type fast in one post and screw up a little bit, and it makes me wrong? Sorry, I got to keep up with your teeenage BAAAAAAAW fest.



blackedsoul said:


> Once again, its spelled Angry....
> Oh and people have a word for you, its called asshole. I say that with no anger but instead steady longing for you to learn.


 
Now that is an ad hominem. Yet again showing the irrationality of teenagers. And not my fault the "e" and "r" are next to each other. Btw, you a wonderful representative.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been done before, just not in the UK.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...986/Worlds-youngest-sex-change-operation.html


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I type fast in one post and screw up a little bit, and it makes me wrong? Sorry, I got to keep up with your teeenage BAAAAAAAW fest.



I have some advice for you. Take your own advice.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I type fast in one post and screw up a little bit, and it makes me wrong? Sorry, I got to keep up with your teeenage BAAAAAAAW fest.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is an *ad hominem*. Yet again showing the irrationality of teenagers. And not my fault the "e" and "r" are next to each other. Btw, you a wonderful representative.


You are the second person I've seen use this term here. Just for that, you get more win points. 
+15
Screw them, you're on a roll today.

And what happened here? I leave for ten minutes and miss all the raeg. 
I've got to stop doing that.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I type fast in one post and screw up a little bit, and it makes me wrong? Sorry, I got to keep up with your teeenage BAAAAAAAW fest.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is an ad hominem. Yet again showing the irrationality of teenagers. And not my fault the "e" and "r" are next to each other. Btw, you a wonderful representative.



Here's how you being an asshole isn't an ad hominem attack; we keep making points and you keep failing to address them because we're just whiney teenagers to you. You prick. You adultist bastard. You hypocrite. You can't claim to be the rational and logical one here if you just keep using the fact that I was born in '93 as an argument.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I have some advice for you. Take your own advice.


 
For what? You think I'm angry? I'm a troll, I eat this up. I'm laughing at two you.

I love how people choose to read my text and tell me how I offended them. Like I'm going to care.  



Rsyk said:


> You are the second person I've seen use this term here. Just for that, you get more win points.
> +15
> Screw them, you're on a roll today.
> 
> ...


 
Two teenage furries with a superiority complex got pissy over an opinion I made.


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> For what? You think I'm angry? I'm a troll*; *I eat this up*. *I'm laughing at two you.
> 
> I love how people choose to read my text and tell me how I offended them. Like I'm going to care.
> 
> ...




If I am not mistaken, you could use a semicolon there and look GRAMMARBADASS.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Two teenage furries with a superiority complex got pissy over an opinion I made.


Ah.

Well, I'm a teenager.
And I concur.
Collectively, we're all idiots.
Individually, not so much.

But together...We'd lead each other off a cliff because a few people thought it was cool.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Here's how you being an asshole isn't an ad hominem attack; we keep making points and you keep failing to address them because we're just whiney teenagers to you. You prick. You adultist bastard. You hypocrite. You can't claim to be the rational and logical one here if you just keep using the fact that I was born in '93 as an argument.


 
I was talking about anger at first, and you were putting words in my mouth. Then you kept digressing the conversation into something about you. 

Oh, now I see. This isn't about me going picking on teenagers, this is about you. I inadvertently hit your ego.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a 12 year old German boy who got a sex change before he hit puberty and GOD DAMN he is a hot girl.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was talking about anger at first, and you were putting words in my mouth. Then you kept digressing the conversation into something about you.
> 
> Oh, now I see. This isn't about me going picking on teenagers, this is about you. I inadvertently hit your ego.



Again, you adultist git.
And you initiated that by telling me I think the entire right wing are Nazis.
Again, hypocrite.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> If I am not mistaken, you could use a semicolon there and look GRAMMARBADASS.


 
I'm uncomfortable with semicolons. I want to use them so much, but then I'm like "no, I'll probably screw up." So do supercommas.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Again, you adultist git.
> And you initiated that by telling me I think the entire right wing are Nazis.
> Again, hypocrite.


You realize that adultist isn't a word, right?
It's a made up term used by children who feel they are being oppressed by adults because they feel that they are on equal ground with everyone.
Damn.
You fit the teenage stereotype so well, it's making me embarassed. 
I think I need to go listen to my parents or something, just to show that teenagers can do something unexpected every once and a while.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Again, you adultist git.
> And you initiated that by telling me I think the entire right wing are Nazis.
> Again, hypocrite.


 
And you're liar and I'll show it.



Icen said:


> HOW can you compare a man who sent millions of people to their death to any of our Presidents?


 
Me:


> They did it to Bush, what makes Obama immune?


 
You to me:


Dass said:


> The fact that Hitler was right-wing?
> 
> Very very very very VERY right-wing?


 
Implying that all right-wing people are Nazis. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1507517#post1507517


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You realize that adultist isn't a word, right?
> It's a made up term used by children who feel they are being oppressed by adults because they feel that they are on equal ground with everyone.
> Damn.
> You fit the teenage stereotype so well, it's making me embarassed.
> I think I need to go listen to my parents or something, just to show that teenagers can do something unexpected every once and a while.



I don't feel I'm on equal ground, I just feel that if I make a point, my birthday should not be a valid counter-argument.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And you're liar and I'll show it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or more accurately implying nobody should be accusing Obama of being Hitler on the grounds that they work in opposite ends of the spectrum.

Also why you can't accuse Bush of being Stalin. Does that mean I think all left wingers are communist?

Look, I say he's very right wing, I mean he is very far right on the political spectrum. Clear enough now?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Or more accurately implying nobody should be accusing Obama of being Hitler on the grounds that they work in opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> Also why you can't accuse Bush of being Stalin. Does that mean I think all left wingers are communist?
> 
> I believe I stated Nazism was an extreme form of right wing politics. VERY right wing, if you will. Just as how terrorists practice an extreme form of Islam. The majority of the group aren't even close.


 
But you practically said "but Bush was right-wing and Hitler want right-wing, so totally synonymous." 

You said you didn't and I'm showing you did.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But you practically said "but Bush was right-wing and Hitler want right-wing, so totally synonymous."
> 
> You said you didn't and I'm showing you did.



No, I didn't say that justifies calling Bush Hitler, I said that it should theoretically prevent Obama from being called Hitler.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, I didn't say that justifies calling Bush Hitler, I said that it should theoretically prevent Obama from being called Hitler.


So, because they started off as the same political party, any one who's not part of the party cannot be insulted in the same way?

By the way, Hitler may have been right-wing, but his policies were liberal. And today, most liberals are democrats. Liberals favor heavy government interaction and regulation. So, you can compare Obama to Hitler, since they have the same mindset. Also, Obama is trying to force his form of government on us. (Healthcare) Hitler did the same. Albeit, in a much more extreme form.

And Bush favored limited government interaction in everyday affairs. Practically the opposite of socialism.

I prefer to call Obama a Socialist. It's not truly a negative term, but people assume it is anyway. Fun to throw around on places like the internet.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> There was a 12 year old German boy who got a sex change before he hit puberty and GOD DAMN he is a hot girl.


 
I know. I love Kim Petras.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, I didn't say that justifies calling Bush Hitler, I said that it should theoretically prevent Obama from being called Hitler.


 
Even though it's right in front of you face, you deny it. But I done repeating myself.

The topic is about how this 16 year old kid is making a decision that he might regret later on. The stupid teenager part was more of a generalization and not the target discussion, as I know I'm not that far off from being a teenager. I'm only 20.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Even though it's right in front of you face, you deny it. But I done repeating myself.



Oh for god's sake...

I am not saying Bush is Hitler, I'm saying Obama isn't. Bush, although I'm none too fond of him, also is not Hitler. But never mind, explaining this is futile.

It doesn't matter anyway, this is about (a) teenager(s) who is/are idiot(s)

Yep.
Bad idea.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> Oh for god's sake...
> 
> I am not saying Bush is Hitler, I'm saying Obama isn't. Bush, although I'm none too fond of him, also is not Hitler. But never mind, explaining this is futile.
> 
> ...


 
No it's not. Don't derail my thread anymore.


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No it's not. Don't derail my thread anymore.



I was referring to the person mentioned in the OP.

He is an idiot.


----------



## JackalTeeth (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd like to have a sex change _now_, but I'm going to do the smart thing and wait until I'm older and more mature to actually decide if I want to go through with it.

Generally teenagers are idiots who don't look before they leap. :I


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 6, 2010)

SyncCoyote said:


> I'd like to have a sex change _now_, but I'm going to do the smart thing and wait until I'm older and more mature to actually decide if I want to go through with it.
> 
> Generally teenagers are idiots who don't look before they leap. :I


You know, it's very difficult to tell with you transgendered folk what gender you are at the moment.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah if the year or so required to cross cress, and the year of estrogen meds don't put him off he might make a huge mistake!


----------



## JackalTeeth (Feb 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You know, it's very difficult to tell with you transgendered folk what gender you are at the moment.


 

I'm male everywhere until you reach down my pants or shirt. I haven't considered myself female for a good two years now. I don't really care what people call me though. :V


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

SyncCoyote said:


> I'm male everywhere until you reach down my pants or shirt. I haven't considered myself female for a good two years now. I don't really care what people call me though. :V



Hot, to be honest that would probably the perfect thing for me. Too bad I wasn't born like that ._.

Kinda funny, I'm xy and your xx, yet you want xy and I want xx. :C


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd like to see them find a doctor to agree to this operation.

Then again, girls are getting breast implants at 13, so if the kids parents are irresponsible enough not to let him wait until his body and mind fully matures, then stupid is as stupid does and that's one less breeder out of the gene pool.


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 6, 2010)

i he has the sex change, he could say things before he gives advise when he gets older like "I remember when I had a penis..." or "Well back when I had a penis..."


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 6, 2010)

When I was a kid all my friends wanted to be firemen and doctors and Cessnas when they grew up, what happened? D: All that's gonner happen if this kid gets the operation is he'll lose the ability to piss standing up, and regret it for the rest of his life. >.< Or he could wait until he's 18 and make a rational decision.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow.

You should at least have to be 21 until you can get a sex change.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

Kim Petras :V


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

Teenagers are going to be stupid like that. Maybe not to that degree (he's just a fucking retard), but hormonal imbalances do that to you.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Teenagers are going to be stupid like that. Maybe not to that degree (he's just a fucking retard), but hormonal imbalances do that to you.



Dunno, I was just horny.


----------



## HappityCat (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw a documentary about even younger (like, under 10, about six to nine year olds) who experieced gender dysphoria. It was in the UK on Channel four, so I'm not sure it's acessable to US residents, but it was interesting to see that it really didn't seem like a phase. These kids were serious about it, and their parents allowed them to live as the opposite gender.
 Why? Because these kids were going to be really depressed if their parents didn't allow it.
The only thing I can compare it to is being told "You have to wait until you're 18 to even consider being gay, you!"
One of these kids (who was male to female) tried to physically cut their own penis of. It was a documentary, and may have been exagerrated, but if somebody is really sure enough about it, and it'll make them happy, why not let them do it?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, because ALL of us teenagers are this retarded.....

(sarcasm...)


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 6, 2010)

Just thinking about that makes me sick! 
you know what I bet hes going to end up like Mr.Garison from south park.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> yes, because ALL of us teenagers are this retarded.....
> 
> (sarcasm...)



If you have to actually write (sarcasm), you're certianly not helping your case.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

HappityCat said:


> I saw a documentary about even younger (like, under 10, about six to nine year olds) who experieced gender dysphoria. It was in the UK on Channel four, so I'm not sure it's acessable to US residents, but it was interesting to see that it really didn't seem like a phase. These kids were serious about it, and their parents allowed them to live as the opposite gender.
> Why? Because these kids were going to be really depressed if their parents didn't allow it.
> The only thing I can compare it to is being told "You have to wait until you're 18 to even consider being gay, you!"
> One of these kids (who was male to female) tried to physically cut their own penis of. It was a documentary, and may have been exagerrated, but if somebody is really sure enough about it, and it'll make them happy, why not let them do it?


 
This not like telling a kid to wait to be gay at 18. The problem here is letting some kid do something just so he can break a record. 

Look at it this way: A kid is pyromaniac and going to lite his pants on fire because he's an attention whore. We know he's going to get burned and he's going to me miserable after he's done. So what are you going to do? You're going to try to talk him out of it. You're going to warn him that this may not be worth.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> If you have to actually write (sarcasm), you're certianly not helping your case.


some people are too stupid to realize when someone is using sarcasm, even in such an obvious sentence as that


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> some people are too stupid to realize when someone is using sarcasm, even in such an obvious sentence as that



Just to make sure YOU know what sarcasm is, do you know that you just implied that every single teenager is a retard?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Teenagers are going to be stupid like that. Maybe not to that degree (he's just a fucking retard), but hormonal imbalances do that to you.



We cannot train this one, his hormones are not balanced with the force(What Yoda should have said in Episode I so we wouldn't have any other terrible prequels.)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> We cannot train this one, his hormones are not balanced with the force(What Yoda should have said in *Episode I* so we wouldn't have any other terrible *prequels*.)


The amount of fail in this post is incredible.

First, for mentioning Star Wars.

Second, for thinking that there are *prequel* movies to 

EPISODE 1

Of Star Wars.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The amount of fail in this post is incredible.
> 
> First, for mentioning Star Wars.
> 
> ...


 

Some people refer to episode 4, as episode 1, becuase ep. 4 came out first.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Some people refer to episode 4, as episode 1, becuase ep. 4 came out first.


I prefer to think that Kyle was just failing massively. 
And that's stupid. 
The movies are titled chronologically.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I prefer to think that Kyle was just failing massively.
> And that's stupid.
> The movies are titled chronologically.


 

I'm just sayin alot of people refer to them in the manner I previously described.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I prefer to think that Kyle was just failing massively.
> And that's stupid.
> The movies are titled chronologically.



Episodes I-III are prequels because a prequel is "A work that portrays events and/or aspects of a previously completed narrative, but is set prior to the existing narrative. ..." quoted! biznatch.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 7, 2010)

Star Wars Episode I    : 1999
Star Wars Episode II   : 2002
Star Wars Episode III : 2005
Star Wars Episode IV : 1977
Star Wars Episode V  : 1980
Star Wars Episode VI : 1983


----------

